# In Desperat Need of a Show Name!



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

What are the names of his Sire and Dam?


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

We don't know unfortunately. But I was talking to one of my friends and we've narrowed it down to either Invader Zim or Weatherman's Demise.
And sorry for my horrible spelling.


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

How about Weatherman's invasion? That way you get the best of both worlds


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

Haha, excellent idea


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Let me know your final decision.


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

Will do


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr. Weather Invader


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Yet another possibility


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

So I almost went with Weatherman's Invasion, and I'm still considering it, but I was playing around with a "show name generator" and found a couple more. What do you think of:
Irish Secerts (probably my fave)
Explosive Drinker (funny, but not great)
Gaurdian of the Element (bit odd and long)
Dangrous Brain Damage (also funny since I took a sick fall yesterday)
or
No Use For A Name (again long, and it is a band...)

Anyway let me know what you think =D


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Listen said:


> So I almost went with Weatherman's Invasion, and I'm still considering it, but I was playing around with a "show name generator" and found a couple more. What do you think of:
> Irish Secerts (probably my fave) *Your horse doesn't have any Irish blood in him does he?*
> Explosive Drinker (funny, but not great)
> Gaurdian of the Element (bit odd and long) *I would say that this one would be my favorite.*
> ...


Just my opinions


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

Unfortunately we don't really know much about his bloodlines, so its could be a possibility. 
Yeah I do like that one as well.
Haha yeah I'm fine, I don't think I would have picked this one anyway since it's kind of a weird name.
The chance of people at this show (theres like 10 people going) knowing it's a band is very small, but all the same, I won't use it.


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay so here are some more ideas for you.

Arabic names for the Arab in him: (the male names are about half way down the page)

Native western names

Sorry they are links, I tried to post them but it would have been more that 5 full posts.

Hope this helped,


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

How about: Flashing Storm


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I love Dangerous Brain Damage!
You could shorten it maybe to something like Brain Damage, Dangerous Damage, Major Danger (name of an Uncle Outrage song), et cetera.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Since he recognizes the name Tom (Tommy) why not call the handsome guy Tom Cruise?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait, I'm confused. You said he had a registered name which implies that he's...registered. But then you say you know nothing about his bloodlines. If he's registered, you have access to that information and most registries even put the name of the sire and dam on the papers.

BTW, I really like the name Hail Storm...it sounds so powerful and ominous!


----------



## Listen (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes he is regestred, but I don't have his papers, my trainer does. He's her horse, and I just lease him, therefor I have no clue about his bloodlines.

So we picked the name Brain Damage (thanks Dressagexlee ). Well see how he does tomorrow then =P


----------

